# Nook Color Info Please!



## MagicalWingLT

Ok my sister wants to buy a Nook Color for her daughter... The thing is she thinks the Nook Color can play movies and digital copies of dvds... She said one of the guys at Barnes and Noble told her this... I thought that the Nook Color plays limited videos only from Barnes and Noble, and has limmit internet... I don't think you can go on say You Tube or Hulu.com... Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Emily King

You might be better off posting the question over on the nook boards... I've only seen 1 or 2 people here who have a nook color or have played with one.


----------



## Selcien

The only videos that I've put on my nook color so far have all been DRM free. I don't have any digital copies to test at the moment, so the soonest that I'd be able to test this will be on Christmas (I picked out what I will be getting and at least one of the blu-ray movies comes with a digital copy.)

I have read several articles that mentions compatability with M4V, which I believe is an Apple format. I'll see if I can find a free video, or maybe a cheap one, at iTunes to try out, rather curious about whether they work now that you asked.

As for youtube, it will work so long as it's the mobile version. Hulu won't work because it requires flash. The nook color is supposed to be getting updated to android version 2.2, don't know when/believe it when I see it, but if that update happens it will add flash compatability.

I would also like to suggest asking at the mobileread forums and even Barnes and Nobles forums.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Yeah you can play MP4 videos on it but that's all... Yes I just learned about the mobile YouTube... So in all she is better off buying the iPad


----------



## Selcien

I can't say anything for or against the iPad as I have never used one, and don't know much about them, but if I were you I'd do more research on it first (according to Apple's site the video format the iPad has that the nook color doesn't is .mov.)

What I can tell you is what happened with the three free teasers I downloaded through the iTunes store. One of the teasers had a resolution that was too high so I didn't bother trying it. The other two, format, codec, dimensions, should have worked, but they don't.

I'm not very tech savvy so for all I know there may be a way to get them to work, or maybe not, but the iPad would have definitely played all of them. And the digital copies you get with some movies, the kind that come on discs, would definitely work with the iPad.


----------



## Emily King

Okay, if we're bringing iPad into this, I have information.   If somebody is looking for a device to play movies or stream, the iPad is awesome.  Keep in mind, hulu doesn't work on it.  I think you need to get an app for that and it's subscription (I don't have any need for hulu, so I don't have this).  Netflix streaming is great, the ABC app, and now with sling, I can watch my Dish Network shows on it.  

I think the nook color is meant to be kind of like the kindle is - yes, it has some fluffy extras like web browsing, but it's really meant to be a reader.  Unless you root it, you are going to be VERY limited in what you can do on it.


----------



## Rubyw59

I have a Nook Color. It can play DVD movies and video clips. The display quality is fantastic. I think the screen is the best of its class with resolution even higher than the iPad. In order to play DVD movie, you need to convert the VTS files in the DVD to mp4 using handbrake.  

The Nook Color is a lot more than a kindle or an ereader. People who are interested in it should visit other forums such as Mobileread or nookboards to get additional information.


----------



## amafan

Rubyw59 said:


> I have a Nook Color. It can play DVD movies and video clips. The display quality is fantastic. I think the screen is the best of its class with resolution even higher than the iPad. In order to play DVD movie, you need to convert the VTS files in the DVD to mp4 using handbrake.
> 
> The Nook Color is a lot more than a kindle or an ereader. People who are interested in it should visit other forums such as Mobileread or nookboards to get additional information.


I concur with this. I have ported random H.264 mp4, and standard mp4 to the NC and enjoyed fantasic playback. The music player has only rudimentary controls but works in multitasking mode, so you can listen to your favorite music while reading. Pandora is easy to set up and works fine. PDF reader is great. Overdirive library books in PDF look fine. It doesn't reflow PDF text when you change font though. MV4 works OK, but one movie I had didn't have audio. Don't know why. All in all, the NC is a fine tablet computer. The interface is reader-centric, beause you can only put books downloaded from B&N on the home page. That's the only thing that make the NC other than a standard Android tablet.


----------



## arshield

If you jailbreak it (or whatever it is called on android) then it should be able to do anything a regular android tablet can.  I have heard that it works great with the new version of android.


----------



## Pushka

I have had the nook color for a week, I imported it into Australia.  I have rooted it and it plays videos perfectly and am now waiting on a larger sd card to put my favorite movies on it.  These movies were already formatted to play on my iPad and I simply side load them to the nook.


----------



## corkyb

PUSHKA, do you have a mac or a pc.  I bought a noon color to root, but i have a pc and am technically challenged and no one wants to assist (read do it for me), because i Have a mac.  And one that isn't working very well to boot.  I need to decide this weekend whether to keep it or not.


----------



## Pushka

corkyb said:


> PUSHKA, do you have a mac or a pc. I bought a noon color to root, but i have a pc and am technically challenged and no one wants to assist (read do it for me), because i Have a mac. And one that isn't working very well to boot. I need to decide this weekend whether to keep it or not.


hey Corky, I have a PC but this thread might help you:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121373

it was written for the Mac.


----------



## SashaSavage

I own both a Kindle and a Nook Color. I had no idea you could watch movies on the Nook. I love the quality screen but i had no idea I could watch DVDs. thanks for the info.


----------



## Bob Tang

MagicalWingLT said:


> Ok my sister wants to buy a Nook Color for her daughter... The thing is she thinks the Nook Color can play movies and digital copies of dvds... She said one of the guys at Barnes and Noble told her this... I thought that the Nook Color plays limited videos only from Barnes and Noble, and has limmit internet... I don't think you can go on say You Tube or Hulu.com... Does anyone have any info on this?


The Digital Copy, however, will not play on unauthorized devices due to DRM (Digital Rights Management) copy protection. Unfortunately the Android devices have not get a license to play DRM contents, which means Digital Copy movies will not even play on an Android tablet or smartphone. It does allow streaming anyway. This means you can stream Digital Copy to an Android device like the Nook Tablet you mentioned or PS3.

_sorry. . .we don't allow instructions or links on how to remove DRM of any sort. thanks.  _


----------



## KVWitten

Another thing you might want to keep in mind is memory.  You can buy a micro SD card and increase the memory on a color nook (which you can't do on any of the kindles).  This could be important if she wants to actually download movies to the device (as opposed to streaming).


----------



## Tabatha

You may want to purchase an N2A card to make it a full Android Tablet which dual boots in standard Nook Color. Many here have done that, and it works great as it does Netflix and most android apps will work using the card. If she wants movies, you would probably be best with one of the larger cards, 16 or 32gb. You can also make your own card, use google to see how. Not very hard at all. I know Netflix was just optimized for the Amazon Fire and the Nook Color, so that is an option as well as facebook app, youtube app, Redbox app. There are many new apps available now since the Amazon fire came out. I plan to keep my Nook Color, and am really not interested in the Amazon Fire as it is totally tied to Amazon and will only allow apps they approve. With the NC, you get both the android market, amazon appstore, and on the standard nook, the nook app store. More choices available.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tabatha said:


> I plan to keep my Nook Color, and am really not interested in the Amazon Fire as it is totally tied to Amazon and will only allow apps they approve.


Not completely true. . . .there is away to load apps from "unknown sources". It's a setting you can toggle On or Off. If it's On, you can load things from elsewhere -- gotta sideload -- and some have reported that they do work. Of course, they may not all work properly, but you usually will find that out right away.For example, several folks have already loaded Nook apps on their Fires without having to do any alternate booting.


----------



## Tabatha

Ann in Arlington said:


> For example, several folks have already loaded Nook apps on their Fires without having to do any alternate booting.


The only reason for alternate booting the Nook is to use a rooted sd card, instead of rooting the device itself, which makes it a full android tablet, with a free rein of the android world, and not be tied to Amazon, Nook, or the Apple market for what you want.


----------

